# Meet little Amelia



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia was born on 3/17/2015. She lived with a foster mom until she was old enough to be adopted at the local animal shelter. I was won over by her gentle, yet inquisitive nature when I went to choose a kitten. Amelia is a feminine little tabby/tortoiseshell mix and I think she is quite beautiful. Her personality was tailor made for my household. I also share my home with two Italian greyhound girls, Allie and Riley. When I brought Amelia home and placed her on the floor, she allowed the dogs to give her a sniffing and only hissed quietly once when they got too personal. Riley and Amelia have quickly become play buddies, while Amelia and Allie are snuggle buddies. I am quite smitten with my new addition.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Deb,
Amelia is Adorable!! Would love to see her with your Italian Greyhounds!
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's Amelia with the dogs, Sharon


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, nice shot.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Deb,
I think that should read "Amelia...and HER dogs!"
That is a precious picture!
Thank you!
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, Sharon, Amelia has taken over...lol. She is certain that my apartment is her playground and the dogs were put here solely for her entertainment. Thankfully, the dogs are ok with Amelia's view of her little world.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia also makes a good pillow!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oops...that is upside down but you get the idea.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

aaww, she's adorable and your dogs are really sweet to let her take over!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG, MORE pics of Amelia and her doggy staff PLEASE! They are so sweet!!! :heart:heart


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's Amelia playing with her Cat It toy! http://youtu.be/_8kEZu1xkqU


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh she is a darling little thing! And those pics with your miniature "iggys" are so~ precious! :luv

*YES *to more pics with your "miggys" please!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia thanks you for the compliment, TabbCatt! I will work on capturing more of Amelia with the dogs in photos. She has hit a kittenhood stage where she is very interested in playing with the dogs' legs and tails so I'm playing referee much of the time. Italian greyhounds have very delicate legs and they could break easily if they fell off of furniture or another similar accident.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't believe I've only seen this thread now! I am squee-ing from the cuteness overload! It's so sweet that they all get along so well  one big fluffly snuggly family hehe


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Crisco loves his Cat it also!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

vlapinta said:


> Crisco loves his Cat it also!


Amelia is a bit obsessed...lol. She kept me up last night playing with her Cat It.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG my heart is melting. What a sweet little face she has! And it's like your dogs have just adopted her as a slightly different looking playmate.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

How many cat it do you have together?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Just one cat it but it is the larger version than the original.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

It looks likes 2 of what I have. I like the shape. I might get another and add to it


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Cute! They are so sweet together. I want a dog myself. I wonder how that would work out with my to cats. I've been thinking about it a lot lately!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

G-PEG, the funny thing about the relationships between cat and dogs here at my house is that the dogs are afraid of the cat when she is in crazy kitten mode. Amelia is so spunky and confident that she thinks the dogs are her playthings. The dogs are so respectful of cats that they won't discipline Amelia. Sometimes I put Amelia in the dog pen for a time out so the dogs can move around without worrying about being chased.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Deb,
Amelia, playing with the 'Cat It' toy, is Adorable!
That's something I may have to get for my bunch!
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

10cats2dogs said:


> Deb,
> Amelia, playing with the 'Cat It' toy, is Adorable!
> That's something I may have to get for my bunch!
> Sharon


Sharon, she loves that thing! The funny thing is that she gets bored with it after about five days and the I move it to another room and she gets all excited about it again like it is a brand new toy...lol.


----------

